# Will this fin grow back?



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Just got a caribe that has a missing fin. The whole fin is gone and there is a scar there. The fin is the one right under the gills. I don't know what this fin is called but I guess it would be the hands of the piranha. The fin that they use to move back in forth while swimming. Will this fin grow back?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> Just got a caribe that has a missing fin. The whole fin is gone and there is a scar there. The fin is the one right under the gills. I don't know what this fin is called but I guess it would be the hands of the piranha. The fin that they use to move back in forth while swimming. Will this fin grow back?


 its called a pectoral fin, and it may or may not grow back. i have a serrulatus that lost one of his when it got through a divider and ended up in a tussel with my brandti, and its been 4 years and it never grew back, but it was bitten off right at the point where it connects to the body, he just has a small nub there now


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

if the entire fin is gone then chances are he isnt gonna get it back =[


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

When I had Cariba one ripped one of those fins out completely from another Cariba and that fin did grow back completely.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if its already scarred over chances are it wont be growing back


----------

